# Questions before I begin



## CarbonHorizon (Jul 28, 2007)

I am going to get off my bum and set up a tank tonight or tomorrow. I have some questions. 

It's a 2.5 gallon. I'd like to have Java Moss, Wisteria (if the wimpy bits I have in there end up growing), banana plant, and java fern. I might go out and get some anacharis too, since I'm going to have to go to the store to get the nano filter for water movement anyway. I bought some laterite for my 5 gallon tank. Would this work if I mix the laterite in with the soil? Should I use it as gravel? or should I just use the gravel I've got in there already? 

I have some lights that I'm going to order, but I'm so so impatient and I don't want to wait for them to come in. Is it ok for the tank to get natural light from my window until then? 

I think that about covers it. I think I get just about everything else.


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I would think the laterite would work with the soil, not essential to have it though. I had laterite as an underlayer before I went NPT, and it's still mixed in with the gravel. I haven't had any issues that could be a result of having laterite.

Window light would be fine, it's a small tank so even just a desk lamp would suffice for lighting.

The plant selection looks fine too, though I wouldn't expect anything great from the Java Fern since it is slow growing.

Good Luck, and welcome to the club!


----------



## CarbonHorizon (Jul 28, 2007)

Is there anything fast growing?


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

The wisteria and anacharis are fast growers. Since it's only a 2.5gal those should do a great filtering job.


----------



## CarbonHorizon (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok. I only have 3 miserable stems of wisteria. 2 dont even have foliage, and they're floating in the 2.5. I really need to get going on the planting, but it was everything left over from my 5


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Wisteria is pretty resilient. I have found leaves floating starting to sprout roots. I wouldn't be surprised with some good light and start the tank going, if they don't come back.


----------



## CarbonHorizon (Jul 28, 2007)

going to my local walmart now to pick up the soil.

going to look for one of these, though the wattage might be a little much.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5673037


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Has anybody actuall ever had a banana lant that did anythig more than put out a few leaves then put out all floating leaves?


----------



## CarbonHorizon (Jul 28, 2007)

the one in my 5 gallon cycled tank has put out a few stems. I'm not sure what it will do. i think I'll read more about banana plant lol


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

CarbonHorizon said:


> I bought some laterite for my 5 gallon tank. Would this work if I mix the laterite in with the soil? Should I use it as gravel? or should I just use the gravel I've got in there already?
> 
> I have some lights that I'm going to order, but I'm so so impatient and I don't want to wait for them to come in. Is it ok for the tank to get natural light from my window until then?
> 
> ...


----------



## CarbonHorizon (Jul 28, 2007)

I went to the store and found a 27w fluorescent desk lamp. 

I went out and bought more plants. Dwarf hairgrass being one of them

edit would duckweed be ok? no idea where i would get it, but i've heard it takes off


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

Duckweed is fine, maybe just your local pond/lake. If there is a plant nursery near you they probably have some if they have any pond plants. They may even let you have some for free. The only downside to duckweed is that it can be a pain to clean. It does give a very cool look to your tank, especially since you have sunlight to light your lower plants.


----------

